# Video recorder ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been looking online for a DVD recorder (with VHS or not, it doesn't matter) ... but most of them record the audio just in stereo (and in that case I own one already):foottap:

Is there any DVD recorder than can record 5.1 audio???

I know that you can use DVD Fab, etc. to keep a copy of your DVD in the computer; but what I want to do is to record OTA programs; and most of them have5.1 audio... I do not want just stereo.

Any recommendation on how can I do this???


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Is there any DVD recorder than can record 5.1 audio???


I doubt it, due to copyright issues, but any that possible could would have optical or coax inputs.



> Any recommendation on how can I do this???


If an OTA TIVO can’t do it, then you’ll probably have to go with Dish or DirecTV DVRs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

